# Warped brake pads or alignment or ???? Help NJ



## xkicksz (Jul 10, 2009)

Moved from Mkiv forums

Just picked up a mkiv jetta here recently and am having some issues with it already . Car is Bagged btw ( deleted sway bars in front )
So here is the story i went on a 30 mile drive to JFK airport . On the way there car was running smooth and great, There were a couple bumps and minor potholes on the way but nothing too serious. Now on the way back i was having problems. Start of the drive the car was acting up as i was switching lanes was hearing what sounded like a rubbing noise on the front driver side which then changed to a metal on metal scratching noise. So when i finally got home i put it off until this morning i went to check it out and as i was reversing out of a parking spot and letting it roll in reverse when i heard it hitting hard on something metal. The wheel was turned all the way and so i got of the car and the inner lip of the wheel is hitting the strut. Now as im driving when Im turning the wheel to the right its hitting comnstantly. 
Question is what happened? Did i throw off the alignment because of some bumps and such it never did this before and would a 10mm spacer and an aligment help to stop this ? could these be warped brake pads?


Thanks for your help it is greatly appreciated. 
-Marc


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

xkicksz said:


> Moved from Mkiv forums
> 
> Just picked up a mkiv jetta here recently and am having some issues with it already . Car is Bagged btw ( deleted sway bars in front )
> So here is the story i went on a 30 mile drive to JFK airport . On the way there car was running smooth and great, There were a couple bumps and minor potholes on the way but nothing too serious. Now on the way back i was having problems. Start of the drive the car was acting up as i was switching lanes was hearing what sounded like a rubbing noise on the front driver side which then changed to a metal on metal scratching noise. So when i finally got home i put it off until this morning i went to check it out and as i was reversing out of a parking spot and letting it roll in reverse when i heard it hitting hard on something metal. The wheel was turned all the way and so i got of the car and the inner lip of the wheel is hitting the strut. Now as im driving when Im turning the wheel to the right its hitting comnstantly.
> ...


Are your lugs torqued properly?


----------



## vwcrackerjack (May 15, 2011)

Find out what it was?


----------



## 2.5low (Mar 13, 2012)

well what was it? left us high and dry bro.. lol


----------



## xkicksz (Jul 10, 2009)

2.5low said:


> well what was it? left us high and dry bro.. lol


oh i thought I bumped this .haha yeh pulled up the wheel did a 6 oclock 12 oclock wiggle and it was the wheel bearing . :thumbdown:


----------



## 2.5low (Mar 13, 2012)

xkicksz said:


> oh i thought I bumped this .haha yeh pulled up the wheel did a 6 oclock 12 oclock wiggle and it was the wheel bearing . :thumbdown:


just replaced mine.. found one for 100.. dbc tuning..


----------



## xkicksz (Jul 10, 2009)

After replacing the wheel bearing it was awesome not hearing that womwomwomwomwomwomwomwom noise. But now there is a new noise when I start to drive strong a stop my brakes have a constant squeak . And when coming to a stop and I step on the brakes they make a clicking noise what could this be ? I greased up the pistonand the back of both pads noise got a little quiet but now it's back to the constant squeak when gradually speeding up .plz help it's so annoying pulling into school all nice and low and clean and all I hear is squeak squeak squeak . Thanks


----------



## xkicksz (Jul 10, 2009)

Anyione?


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

Did you also grease the slide pins? Also make sure that the rotor is flat against the hub and that there's no wobble when it turns.


----------



## xkicksz (Jul 10, 2009)

IJM said:


> Did you also grease the slide pins? Also make sure that the rotor is flat against the hub and that there's no wobble when it turns.


slide pins greased and yes the rotor sits flat on the hub


----------



## 2.5low (Mar 13, 2012)

xkicksz said:


> slide pins greased and yes the rotor sits flat on the hub


where are you located..? im in oaklyn.. cherryhill area.. maybe meet for a drive?


----------



## xkicksz (Jul 10, 2009)

2.5low said:


> where are you located..? im in oaklyn.. cherryhill area.. maybe meet for a drive?


pm me im down . bump anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## 2.5low (Mar 13, 2012)

if i hear it, i most likely can pinpoint what the problem is.. In other words, let me know if your in the area..


----------

